
Cloudflare’s Response to CSAM Online - philip1209
https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflares-response-to-csam-online/
======
philip1209
> "NCMEC’s image hash"

I had never heard of this. If a web app leverages AWS / Google Cloud / Azure
for file storage, is it safe to assume that the web host is already running
these checks?

~~~
xxdesmus
Not at all a safe assumption. Ask your host if they are — you’ll probably be
surprised by the answer.

